# Homozygous Grizzle Modena cross with Mealy Hen Modena



## hdslilhideout (Nov 15, 2020)

We have a red/orange eye homozygous grizzle cock (photo below) with red tips on some tail and wing feathers that we are trying to figure out what the cross with a mealy schietti hen (photo below) will give us for offspring. We don't want to cross them if it's going to be a jumbled mess. Can anyone help us figure out the offspring colors? 

We don't know the cock parents colors, but I suspect he is ash red under his white with his flecking color. The hen has a mealy schietti father and cream schietti hen.

Homozygous Grizzle Cock below.









Hen mealy below.


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi 🙂

I'm not a pigeon genetics expert, sorry can't help with your question.

Just wanted to say; Beautiful birds 😍

I'm curious, why do you suspect ash red (recessive) for the white male? 

I think you would have to know the parents color history before you can make an educated guess about the offspring. 

I wish you the Best of luck. Do keep us posted on your results. 

🙂


----------



## hdslilhideout (Nov 15, 2020)

The cock isn't recessive; he also isn't ash red. He is 2 doses of grizzle making him white with some wing and tail feather tips with some red on them. He also has red eyes not bull eyes, so I'm playing the odds that he is homozygous grizzle. So if he was a homer and crossed with a blue bar, I should get all grizzle by my research. However he could give blue, ash red or brown grizzle babies depending partly on his base color which is hidden by the white. I think he will give ash red to the mix due to his tip colors, though I'm obviously not positive. Ash red is also never recessive, ash red is dominant to both blue and brown; blue is dominant to brown, yet recessive to ash red; and brown is recessive to both ash red and blue. There is a recessive red, but I have no reason to think he has that color.

My big struggle is the Mealy. I think its ash red base color, but I struggle to see that. I'm guessing I'll get all ash red grizzles from that pairing, but have no idea and would like to have an idea what to expect. I also know he could be a carrier of some other color, but we won't know that without babies.
Thanks for the comments!


----------

